# 3 years with a bucket bike



## topshed (20 May 2013)

After three years of transporting our monkeys to school using a Nihola Family cargo bike, I've put together some reflections on the whole experience. We spent far too long deliberating before taking the plunge with the Nihola - affectionately known in our family as "the bucket bike" so I thought I'd try to share our thoughts with others. The first part is up on my Tumblr account now - I'll add the final bit in a few days. I hope someone finds it useful. You'll also see that our Nihola is now for sale!


----------

